# dadant waverly N.Y.



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

My partner ordered a new controller for his extractor on Tues. at noon time, it was delivered Wed. at noon time, normal shipping and the cost was $30 dollars less than I could find a similar unit online or around Syracuse. not bad:thumbsup:


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

I have always had good luck with the waverly branch, I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Dadant in Paris, Texas is pretty awesome too.


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

Another great transaction with dadant! I purchased quite a bit of equipment, supplies and containers from dadant last week, and they had everything in stock that i wanted. Fast service, knowledgible staff, and very helpful. They even wrapped the pallet and loaded it into my truck, which was a huge help.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

I have tried several bee supply companies but they have not matched Dadant in Kentucky for expertize pricing and speed of delivery, however be advised that these were orders placed by phone, if you order online be prepared to wait a few weeks as online orders come from a warehouse and they are a bit slower.


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

Drove to Dadant Waverly last week,2 hr drive. bought an extractor and numerous other items. Gents there were extremely helpful, plus they threw in a hat. They will get all of my business.


----------

